# luxotic nc auto firing



## gifgat (4/9/18)

Hi all 

So this is the first time something like this happened to me .I was just chilling in bed last night and all of a sudden I hear a mod start firing (lucky I was awake) so jump up to investigate ,my luxotic nc was just sitting there on the table alone firing .I grab it and rip out the batteries ,no button stuck or anything that I can see wrong .I haven't tried using it or putting batteries back in it since.

Anyone experience something like this before ?

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/9/18)

gifgat said:


> Hi all
> 
> So this is the first time something like this happened to me .I was just chilling in bed last night and all of a sudden I hear a mod start firing (lucky I was awake) so jump up to investigate ,my luxotic nc was just sitting there on the table alone firing .I grab it and rip out the batteries ,no button stuck or anything that I can see wrong .I haven't tried using it or putting batteries back in it since.
> 
> Anyone experience something like this before ?


Quite a couple reporting this issue...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-luxotic-bf-box-owners-pull-in.t47292/page-11

Pity, as it's a real pretty mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Quite a couple reporting this issue...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-luxotic-bf-box-owners-pull-in.t47292/page-11
> 
> Pity, as it's a real pretty mod



The link is for the Luxotic BF which a squonk mod. The mod that OP is referring to is the Luxotic NC which is a dual battery successor to the Noisy V2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/9/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> The link is for the Luxotic BF which a squonk mod. The mod that OP is referring to is the Luxotic NC which is a dual battery successor to the Noisy V2.


Oops. Read luxotic and thought of the BF thread. 

Still worrying that both mods exhibit the same auto firing behavior...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Oops. Read luxotic and thought of the BF thread.
> 
> Still worrying that both mods exhibit the same auto firing behavior...



Gotta agree it is worrying. With the Luxotic NC I think the issue lies in where the switch is placed. Condensation can easily get in and I noticed this when I owned one. The Luxotic BF I have no clue, I own one and pray every day it doesn't give me shit because I love mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/9/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Gotta agree it is worrying. With the Luxotic NC I think the issue lies in where the switch is placed. Condensation can easily get in and I noticed this when I owned one. The Luxotic BF I have no clue, I own one and pray every day it doesn't give me shit because I love mine.


I shall pray with you then. There is a BF in the classies for cheap... I REALLY want to get it... But I also don't want issues. Will probably become one of those "want to buy but too afraid it'll break" cases for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

I also really love mine and keep hoping someone will come up with a fix for it before mine also starts auto firing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/9/18)

Perhaps we could turn it into fully mechanical if it does?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

I've thought about that. Seems the little housing where the chip sits is in the way. Unless you've thought of a way? If mine does break then I'll definitely give it a shot and see. But here's hoping it doesn't.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (4/9/18)

gifgat said:


> Hi all
> 
> So this is the first time something like this happened to me .I was just chilling in bed last night and all of a sudden I hear a mod start firing (lucky I was awake) so jump up to investigate ,my luxotic nc was just sitting there on the table alone firing .I grab it and rip out the batteries ,no button stuck or anything that I can see wrong .I haven't tried using it or putting batteries back in it since.
> 
> Anyone experience something like this before ?


Seems to be Luxonic problem. I loved mine till it started autofiring. in the process of stripping my Luxonic BF to see if I can make it mechanical

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gifgat (4/9/18)

Welp ,looks like I'm in the market for a new mod ,any one want a luxotic nc that might burn down your house ?I want retail for it ofc ,not many mods with that feature yah know

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

Before you give up on it, someone on the forum mentioned that there was some guy on Facebook who repairs mods. Perhaps yours can be saved? Unfortunately I cannot recall who said it...


----------



## Ruwaid (4/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I shall pray with you then. There is a BF in the classies for cheap... I REALLY want to get it... But I also don't want issues. Will probably become one of those "want to buy but too afraid it'll break" cases for me...


@baksteen8168 that would be mine that's selling bud LOL....guess its a draw on certain mods...maybe even a certain batch but mine did not misbehave even for a second since I had it...I hope there is a fix tho and better still a cause for these mods acting up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/9/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @baksteen8168 that would be mine that's selling bud LOL....guess its a draw on certain mods...maybe even a certain batch but mine did not misbehave even for a second since I had it...I hope there is a fix tho and better still a cause for these mods acting up!


Didn't mean to bad mouth your sale. I'm actually really contemplating taking yours... It's a steal for that price and its the color I want it in. But i just bought a pulse and I'm still trying to figure out how I'm getting that past the boss of the house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (4/9/18)

Didnt think you were at all bud @baksteen8168.
hahaha I can relate man!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/9/18)

There is an easy way to get it past the boss. @Ruwaid you host a competition where participants compete to be the first to buy a single ticket for the price of the mod and the first person to buy it (@baksteen8168) wins it. Problem solved!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> I've thought about that. Seems the little housing where the chip sits is in the way. Unless you've thought of a way? If mine does break then I'll definitely give it a shot and see. But here's hoping it doesn't.



Could run a wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

Could work. Would prefer to remove the entire little box, though.


----------

